# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Steps or Ramp for back door of transportable home

## Bozwell634

Hi Guys, 
I have just bought a transportable home that was placed on the property about the 1980's there are currently some back steps there made from wood and also a bit of steel but in the building inspection it was found out that they are not to Australian building standards and they really dont fit in with what I want to do their either. Currently the back yard is open slate with nothing but dirt and lawn and a big shed down the back. 
You experts out there what would be my best option? Putting in a ramp or steps??

----------


## Black Cat

I guess a ramp keeps your options open if you plan to get old there, raise children, sell to a paraplegic whatever (though the latter will also require additional widening of door openings as well. Guess a few photos and a bit of insight into the size, stage etc of your family will be helpful to inform suggestions ...

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  I like ramps when there is enough space to get the slope and width etc right. grew up in the country and saw lots of the Lloyds transportable homes with ramps at one entrance - or often just onto the verandah/ deck. But you could also do both ie: ramp to a landing along the length of the verandah and steps down from that landing. But plans and/or pics would help - otherwise our advice is just blindly guessing . . .

----------


## Bozwell634

Ok, bit more information currently it is just me living there and I am 23 so that may help but I was thinking in regards to selling and ease of us for other people. 
There is a sliding door at the back of the house which I guess would create an issue for someone in a wheel chair (due to the lip on the sliding door), I will try and snap a photo to next time I am there.

----------


## goldie1

I put a ramp onto the low end of my deck. Very handy and gets lots of use. Allso good for getting furniture in ( new fridge  
etc ) with the wide sliding door. Wheelchair access over a sliding door track is an easy fix just a wedge shaped piece of timber on 
either side.

----------

